# Bahn-Tarife



## Heiko (20 Mai 2003)

Die Bahn hat nach den aktuellen Nachrichtenmeldungen die Manager gefeuert, die für das neue Tarifsystem verantwortlich sind.
Vielleicht muß man ja die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgeben...


----------



## technofreak (20 Mai 2003)

Hab eben den Kommentar eines Bahn-Managers gehört: Die A Modelle von Daimler hätten ja auch erst mal den Elchtest
nicht bestanden, und jetzt wären sie top. So sähe man das auch bei der Bahn ......... unk:


----------



## Heiko (20 Mai 2003)

An der A-Klasse hat man weiterentwickelt.
Die Bahntarife sind absolut undurchsichtig und statt eine Optimierung zu versuchen hört man immer "die sind gut so".


----------



## Der Jurist (20 Mai 2003)

*Mich tritt ein Elch ....*


----------



## technofreak (20 Mai 2003)

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,249386,00.html



			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> *Zugleich stärkte Stolpe Bahnchef Hartmut Mehdorn den Rücken. "Er ist der richtige Mann am richtigen Platz." Mehdorns Vertrag soll denn auch um weitere fünf Jahre bis 2009 verlängert werden. *Das erfuhr die Deutsche Presse-Agentur vor Beginn der Aufsichtsratssitzung des bundeseigenen Unternehmens in Berlin. Als Hauptverantwortliche für das neue Tarif-System werden dagegen Personenverkehrsvorstand Christoph Franz und sein Marketing-Vorstand Hans-Gustav Koch abgelöst. Gleiches wird wohl für die Leiterin des Preismanagements, Anna Brunotte, gelten. Sie hatte das System entwickelt.
> 
> Auf der Aufsichtsratssitzung wird der Mehdorn erste Neuerungen des neuen Preissystems vorstellen. Der Vorstandschef habe erkannt, dass kosmetische Änderungen an den Preisen nicht mehr reichten, zitierte die "Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung" ein anonymes Aufsichtsratsmitglied. Vertreter der Anteilseigner und Arbeitnehmer erwarteten rasche Veränderungen, hieß es weiter.



Je unfähiger , desto fester im Sattel


----------



## Chemiker (20 Mai 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> ..... statt eine Optimierung zu versuchen hört man immer "die sind gut so".



Da gab es mal 'nen Minister, der sagte:  Unsere Renten sind sicher !!! :vlol: 

Auch die Bahn muß sich fragen lassen: Für wen sind "die gut so" ?? :gruebel: 

Bestimmt nicht für den Kunden !! :motz: 

Der Chemiker
 :schreiben:


----------



## technofreak (20 Mai 2003)

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,249472,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> GROSSE SÄUBERUNG BEI DER BAHN
> 
> *Die Funktionäre fliegen, der Entscheider bleibt*
> 
> ...



Na also, wie gehabt die Kleinen hängt man, der Große kriegt eine dicke Belohnung 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (20 Mai 2003)

Technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> *Die Funktionäre fliegen, der Entscheider bleibt*
> 
> [....]
> ...



Hallo TF

das erinnert mich an eine Geschichte, die in den unterschiedlichsten Varianten im Netz steht, aber hier eben besonders gut reinpaßt:

http://www.wimberger-muenchen.de/witze/witze02.html

Trockene Grüße aus Waldau!

Bahnrolli

PS: also ... ich habe nicht mitgerudert - ich bin allenfalls ständig am Schwimmen...


----------



## bahnrolli (20 Mai 2003)

PPS:

man sieht es gerade beim fehlgeschlagenen Log-in


----------

